# preamplificador 5v para microfono condensador



## lukkasnqn (Feb 22, 2016)

Buenos dias gente, se que hay mucha info en internet pero despues de mucho buscar solo quede mas mareado.

Compre un "panasonic rp-vk21" (de condensador) y al conectarlo se escucha bajisimo.
Despues de googlear claramente necesito un preamplificador y obviamente uno quiere ratonearla un poco (o mucho) 

1ro. he leido que la entrada de microfono del pc (placa de sonido integrada) entrega un voltaje de algo asi como 2.5v para alimentar los piezoelectricos y por eso deberia poner un condensador en serie para que no lleguen al micro o "cortar la alimentacion" (hay una pata mas?)

2do. lei tambien que como las placas integradas estan preparadas para los microfonos tipicos (creo que son piezo o electrec) que tienen menos impedancia, por lo que deberia colocar un resistor en serie

si intentara lo 1ro y 2do, me quedaria algo como:
micro---resistor---condensador---entradaPC
y dudo que se escuche decente, aunque no lo probe

3ro. lo que no encontre fue un circuito que pudiera alimentar con el usb (5v) que me convenciera.. acaso es mala idea? realmente tengo que comprar un trafo, hacer una fuente partida, etc etc?

Me preocupa que los tl081 metan mucho ruido, no si si poner un capacitor de 4700uf electrolitico en la alimentacion es una guasada, o seria mejor uno de unos pocos uf de poliester o si el usb ya entregara una alimentacion con ruido muy bajo (la mother es asus de gama alta).
Eso sumado a que tengo entendido que alimentar operacionales con 5v single supply no estaria dentro de lo ideal y no se que tanto peor seria usar una fuente switching de 12v de las que vienen con los routers de speedy.

y encontre un pdf titulado "Avoiding Op Amp Instability Problems In Single-Supply Applications" que por supuesto lei completo y me dejo mas preocupaciones (lo dejo adjunto).

En el pdf, el circuito de la figura 2 es el mas decente que vi entre los simples, o sino el de la figura 3 (creo que no hay problema con que sea inversor)

Aclaro, tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y use operacionales, pero flaqueo mucho en circuitos de audio, solo he hecho un amplificador de 5w de internet


----------



## John Miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Hola buen día, ese Mic es dinamico como para Karaoke, musica en vivo y cosas asi esta bien, para tu fin debes comprar un Mic Condensador como el C1u.

Cual es la placa de sonido de tu PC? Con una buena configuración,  un buen programa, codecs y demas, puedes tener un nivel aceptable y buena ganancia sin Pre externos.

MK.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 23, 2016)

Ya lo compraste. Ahora a apechugarla. Ese micrófono, que no conozco, pero por las especificaciones tiene salida de 600 ohm. Debes adatar alguno de los circuitos que envias como pdf a esa impedancia. Si no sabes como, será difícil por mas explicaciones que te de, tendría que escribir todo un artículo. Pero con esos circuitos tienes como empezar, baja el valor de las resistencias de entrada y polarización.


----------

